# New guy in SC



## tom o. (Dec 20, 2007)

New guy here in South Carolina. Currently attempting to smoke a Boston Butt. We'll see how it goes. I know how to search but I am sure I will ask some things that have already been covered.


----------



## virgo53 (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome, You are not the only SC'r here,
Go to roll call and introduce yerself, suggest the 5 day course also..

Again, welcome, lots of info here, don't forget to ask questions?


someone here will assist with resolving or advising a solution..

Virgo53


----------



## ultramag (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Tom!!! No one here will berate you for asking a question that's been ask before. If all we did was search it would be more of a library than a forum. Glad you found us and enjoy the forums.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tom!


----------



## jts70 (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard!! Ask all the questions you can, everybody here ask for help at sometime or another!!


----------



## chadpole (Dec 20, 2007)

Wellcome to the forum. Have fun and Happy Smoking!


----------



## tom o. (Dec 20, 2007)

Just signed up for it. I am looking forward to absorbing what it has to offer. 

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. I am looking forward to learning and getting better at smoking.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Tom.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## gramason (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! There are lots of folks here who love to share their experience so don't be afraid to ask whatever questions to you have.


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!  I'm in Goose Creek, SC....looking forward to hearing from you often.


----------



## tom o. (Dec 20, 2007)

Not too far from Summerville then right? My best bud lives down there. I am in or around Summerville about 2-3 times a month on the weekends.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF! Lots of great people here with tons of great tip tricks and recipes! The 5 day ecourse is full of good info... i did it when i first got here... not that long ago.... Look forward to ya throwin' out some Qview!!


----------



## pescadero (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome Tom.  There is a forum for just about every kind of meat, every kind of smoker and every subject you can imagine.  When you are ready just go to the forum that fits and ask away.  You will have help in no time.

Skip


----------



## meowey (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Ask away, the friendly folk here will make answer.

Love your avatar!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 21, 2007)

Lots of good folks and knowledge here to take advantage of...  Enjoy the ride...


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Tom!!! 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## wavector (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tom. I hope you find the information here easy to understand.  Don't forget to have fun with your new hobby. Definitely do the e-course.


Respectfully,
Scott


----------



## carolinadon (May 9, 2010)

Welcome Tom!!

All kinds of good advice here...just ask!!


----------



## treegje (May 9, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## carolinadon (May 10, 2010)

Welcome from Hartsville, SC!!


----------



## dick foster (May 10, 2010)

I went to HS in Cheraw.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 10, 2010)

First off welcome Tom to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## etcher1 (May 11, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 11, 2010)

LOL, do u guys realize that this roll call was from Dec of 2007??  Not that it matters, just wondered if any1  reads  before posting....


----------

